# Basic books for starting a Church Library...



## LadyFlynt (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes, this is a spinoff thread...however, this is also a true to life thread (Yippee!!!). I was a church librarian at one of my previous churches for nearly 5yrs. The church we are in now has been attempting to start up a church library and I was asked for them to pick my brain as I know how to process and take care of books within a system. I've already sat down with the library catalog and wrote up a supply list. 

Now onto books...recommendations for the following?

*Theology*
(think you all have that pretty much covered in the other thread)
*Family*
Training Hearts and Teaching Minds
(I would also like to bring in Vision Forum materials for fathers and mothers)
*Creation Science*
(This church accepts both AIG type and Framework)

Any other recommended areas would be helpful (we are avoiding Fiction for various reasons)

[Edited on 1-19-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Scott (Jan 19, 2006)

Some very basic church history books (the non-intimidating kinds people might actually read):

[1] Kregel Pictorial Guide to Church History. John Hannah teaches at Westminster Dallas and DTS. A short 32 pages and with pictures, it is very accessible. There are two volumes.
[2] Church History: An Essential Guide . Only 95 pages. Gonzalez' longer works (eg. The Story of Christianity) are used at some reformed seminaries.

Also, some culture and apologetics.

[3] James Sire, The Universe Next Door: A Basic Worldview Catalog 
[4] James Sire, Chris Chrisman Goes to College: And Faces the Challenges of Relativism, Individualism and Pluralism 
[5] Brian Godawa, Hollywood Worldviews: Watching Films With Wisdom & Discernment 

Scott


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 19, 2006)

*Humor*
The Mantra of Jabez

Right Behind

Supergeddon



Of course, I wouldn't make this my diet, but it will do a number of things:

1) Train younggins to express themselves with wit.
2) Expose evangelical inanity
3) Refute False Doctrine


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 19, 2006)

Colleen,

Matt has a great list of recommended books for a person's library, but I think this might be helpful for your church as well.

http://www.apuritansmind.com/SuggestedLibrary.htm


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you, I will take a look at it.


----------



## Preach (Jan 19, 2006)

Colleen,
What about historical fiction (Henty books for boys, etc)?


----------

